# Guns in vehicle



## Lucky7 (Jan 2, 2021)

I am new to the forum and I will taking on a new job of taking care of a ranch. My employer would like me to have a truck gun rack installed and is asking me to find one to put either overhead or rear window. Is anyone here have one installed in their pick up truck? I would like to know which one from the overhead gun rack or the rear window gun rack would be better? I am leaning over the rear window gun rack. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bombproof (May 20, 2015)

To paraphrase Sterling Archer, "Do you want a broken window? Because that's how you get a broken window." In today's environment, I would not put a gun rack in a place where it can be seen from the outside. There are a number of good systems to mount a rifle behind the seat.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I used to carry one behind my seat. Never tried one overhead. Wouldn't want one on the rear window.


----------



## Joselien Melissant (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi! im new to the forum too! and i have no idea!


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

I’m a hunter and I keep one under the seat or behind the seat. I agree it’s best to keep the gun out of sight because there are plenty of ill minded people out there


----------



## creecer (Sep 24, 2020)

More information would help. What kind of firearm do you anticipate getting/using? This should be determined by your anticipated need/use, expected range, etc. Under/behind seat is best. Is it going to be a farm use only truck, or one that will make regular trips to town? Do you need to have immediate access, or just keep it handy just in case?

Consider using one of the electric locks that are usually used in police cruisers. They are activated by a remote/hidden switch, or have a key for backup. They are usually available used on ebay for a good price. They are designed to use modern sporting rifles or shotguns, but would probably work with a lever action or bolt action as well with a little extra padding.


----------



## NicholasDugdale (Nov 27, 2021)

I would opt for the rear window


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Before putting it behind or under the seat, make sure that the state laws concerning concealed weapons allow that.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

A lot will depend on your state laws. I live in a 2nd Amendment state and carrying concealed is not a problem. Back when I was in high school, in California no less, it was not unusual to see gun racks in the rear windows of trucks. I wouldn't carry there today, unless you're in a gun friendly state like OK or TX. Under or behind the seat is best if you don't want to run the risk of someone putting a rock through the window to steal your gun(s). If the truck is strictly for farm use and won't be used for errands in town, then one in the rear window would be ok. I'd definitely take the gun out of the vehicle once it's parked for the night. No need to invite trouble.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Back when I was a kid, everyone had the rear window gun rack. Kids in school had them, teachers too! No one thought anything about it. But, in today's world, it's begging to have your rig broken in to. 
I would go with either behind the seat, or under. 
Do get your conceal carry. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Thread closed
Thread is nearly a year old and the OP not been active for 8 months


----------

